# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  помогите переделать караоке диски

## sergeyshubin

есть два разных дика караоке один на 200 песен(он читается домашним кинотеатром) и есть диск на 4000 песен и он то зараза не читается!!! а сильно охота!!!!ПАМАГИТЕ

----------


## IMPERIAL

Не читается самим караоке или не читается вообще? На ПК тоже? Можно попробовать прогнать его через КлонСД и записать диск по новой.

----------


## sergeyshubin

короче у меня простой двд кинотеатр с караоке а хотел бы чтоб он воспроизводил диски от двд-оке(на моем максимум 200 песен а на двд-оке 4000 и качество лучше)! мой только видео дорожку видит и то без текста. может можно перепрошить сам двд?

----------

